# 28Rss Trailer



## BWJ (Nov 20, 2011)

Hello i am a new owner of a 2004 28RSS trailer. And i am having trouble figuring out how to add the antifreeze for winterizing my trailer. If anyone owning the model could please post information i would appericate it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You need to check to see if the prior owner installed a hot water bypass kit. The pump is under the back dinette seat. Look in there for the bypass kit. This allows to you just add the RV antifreeze to the water lines...avoiding the hotwater tank.

If the kit is not installed, just look on Amazon and order one. Takes about 5-10 mins to install. Once installed, you insert the hose from the by-pass kit into the jug of RV Antifreeze. Find your "low point" drains and open them to allow the water to drain from the lines. There are two of them and they will be behind the tires on the door side of the trailer. Then go to each faucet an turn it on until you see the pink RV Antifreeze coming out. Do this for ALL faucets. Once all faucets are done (did you remember to do it for the toilet and shower?) pour more into the sinks...enough to ensure the trap has RV Antifreeze in it vs. water. Drain the hot water tank.....and you are done.

Might want to also disconnect battery(s) and bring them into your garage for the winter.

BTW...where do you live? If you're in a mild location (like PNW), then you can simply use an air compressor to blow out the lines.


----------



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

I am not sure if this unit has the outside shower but if it does it needs the pink stuff also.


----------

